

Best computer programming languages for the next decade - ekm2
http://www.stephenfrasier.com/blog/technology-3/best-computer-programming-languages-for-next-decade/

======
nxn
For some reason this article irritates me on some internal level. It seems to
almost completely disregard any language that isn't mainstream at this moment
-- essentially making your options for the next 10 years just a rearrangement
of the same crap we're stuck with today. The only somewhat exciting thing in
that list is F#; but if a rehash of 15 year old language that was based on
another 10 year old language is our most "refreshing" option for the future,
then screw everything about the next 10 years.

Also, another annoyance: .NET is not a language.

------
mark_l_watson
A bit annoying that that Ruby was not a choice when voting.

My advice, when asked, is to learn Java and one scripting language (Python or
Ruby). That just about covers the bases.

For my work, I use Java, Ruby, Common Lisp, and Clojure. I also spend time
learning Haskell and Scala, but don't write much code in them.

